# Stabilizers-Homemade?



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*weights for barebow*

I have made some weights for barebow and some short hunting stabs by getting hardware 5/16x32 bolts and putting washers on them for weight. I epoxy the washers and add an extra nut to hold it all. Some I in the past I have painted others left them natural for a more wild look. Have fun. Gar


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I use the Hi-Tek stabilizer kit and supply my own carbon arrows to use as the rods. I seem to have an endless supply of broken carbon arrows.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Some time ago, I made a 30" Beiter look-alike out of wooden dowels and wood blocks. I made the tuners moveable. I did find that I had to add a piece of threaded rod to the end of it and balance with washers and nuts. I still have it and would sell, if interested.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

you can use the kits (as shown above) to make multi-rod stabilizers, or you can use a graphite (also known as "carbon" ) golf shaft (the type they use in drivers and fairway woods) to make a single longrod. I've met a couple of folks that did this... One even used a golf ball on the end as their end weight...

Because the golf shafts are already tapererd, they tend to bend a little more than a parallel longrod would bend. But they come pretty long (45") and if you'd cut one down to say, 30-34" and trimmed the length from the small end, you'd still end up with a pretty stiff rod. Since I build and repair my own golf clubs, I have several old driver and fairway wood graphite shafts laying around. With the proper terminal hardware, any of them would make a serviceable stabilizer.

John.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Probably one of the easiest things to home make actually. 

Here's what is probably the worlds stiffest stabiliser, with internal dampener. (on limbwalkers old Axis). 2.5mm thick carbon walls anyone?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Whiz, I don't recall that riser looking so good!  

But hey, I'm "Axis-poor" now, so I've got plenty... 

Sweet stabilizer. What did you use?

John.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

I used filament wound carbon fiber tube from these guys. Unfortunately, it's made in Australia so getting it to the States involves some shipping. It goes all around the world. http://www.carbonfibreexpress.com/index.php?cPath=22_41

The full story of it is here 

I used the 16mm Internal Diameter stuff with a 2.5mm wall thickness. It is so stiff, I can easily hold the bow horizontal by the end of the stabiliser with no flex detected. The tube isn't so pretty without the UV resistant clear coating that I put on it too. Still looks cool, but not sparkly or shiny... which it has to be if we're target shooters..

Oh, it also has matching side rods now. Unfortunately, they are so stiff that without rubber dampers, they act like a tuning fork when assembled! (Which is kinda funny). With soma rubbers on it, it works a treat.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Try tapered aluminum ski poles, there are lots around with great colors and graphics. Then use a regular hacksaw or chop saw to cut the length you want, use bolts and nuts from a local h/w and fit them in and epoxy in place. Last add weight at the end with nuts and washers. It's easy and you can try a few combos at a time.

cheers


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

*gone fishing*

2 carbon fishing poles, good balance.


----------

